# Pro-kit pic



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Here is the updated pic of the way my car now sits with the pro-kit. The drop reaaly helped with the overall look of the car and made the rims look even better!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Looks good..I just don't like the color of your car


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I know your is an ugly color too! lol


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Welcome back Buddy.... Looks good.

Be ready, in about 3 months your car will be lower. The springs will settle a little more.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Looks good like the way it sits.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Looks good Buddy. It is a good thing you have other cars for the winter though.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I drove yesterday in the snow.:banana: I can't help it. Once we get a real snow fall I'll drive the lowered cutlass! lol


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

You know..pretty much all of my life..I have had nice cars..but, I always had a beater....I do not see the point anymore...Why not enjoy the car you have...I have saved all my cars in perfect condition for the next owner...Fark Dat....I am gonna live a litte


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *You know..pretty much all of my life..I have had nice cars..but, I always had a beater....I do not see the point anymore...Why not enjoy the car you have...I have saved all my cars in perfect condition for the next owner...Fark Dat....I am gonna live a litte *


I hear you Willy, I had asked Buddy months ago if he drove a lowered car in the snow?

He said he had 3 more cars to draw from. I have two, the Alty and Acura. I couldn`t lower mine(although I would like to) because I don`t have a used car lot like you guys


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *I know your is an ugly color too! lol *


Looks good, ugly color...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

Are you all saying that with a prokit drop that driving in the snow is not possible? north of the border here we obviously get lots of snow and i figured the 1.3" drop wouldn't affect me too much. I plan on getting the prokit and this car will be driven 365 days a year.

Will I become a snow plow?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

bakes said:


> *Are you all saying that with a prokit drop that driving in the snow is not possible? north of the border here we obviously get lots of snow and i figured the 1.3" drop wouldn't affect me too much. I plan on getting the prokit and this car will be driven 365 days a year.
> 
> Will I become a snow plow? *


If I may answer, IMHO, the lower the car the easier to be hung up on something, be it curbs or driveways or speedbumps or in the winter SNOW.


----------

